# A sassafras stick w. bark



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

This one is another "almost done." It has been a few weeks since I put any work into it. Just now, I'm not to happy w. the grip area. Not glossy enough, and doesn't feel quite right in my hand.

But I'm happy w. how that smoothed sassafras bark turned out. I thought the stick was well enough cured, but as I smoothed the bark, a lot came loose because it was still wet. So, lost some bark, and had to try and stain the wood to match. After a couple of coats of tung oil, I think it looks quite nice.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice looking work I like how it turned out. I like working with sassafras love the way it smells.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

That's a great stick. Did you carve the handle? Has a nice rustic, vintage patina thing going on.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I've got several sasafras sticks curing in the barn -- what's it like to work with?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice looking work gdenby. I have found sassafras nice wood to work with but I also found the bark does continue to peel.


----------

